# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Adding additional paramater in dataset

## donalejandro

I have a very simple query to extract data see below with one dataset what I want to do is get YTD and week ending data all from the same dataset.  For example I want to get YTD Invoice_date from 20150101 to  20150228 (January 1, 2015  February 28, 2015), but within my report I want to show for invoice_date from 20150222 - 20150228  (Feburary 22, 215 - February 28 , 2015) in a separate table  I want to have two separate tables one for Week ending and YTD.  Currently I have two parameters (paraFrom_Date and paraEnd_date). For one of the tables I can query for YTD  20150101 to 20150228, but I dont know how to ask for 20150222  20150228 in the week ending table.  Has anybody done this similar to what I want to do?  How do I add another parameter for the Week ending table? Please be specific.  Thank you in advance.

Select Customer, Sales, Invoice_Date
From CustomerDetail
Where Invoice_Date between 20150101 and 20150228

----------

